# 3DMark Fire Strike (Extreme): Ersten Plätze auf Hwbot zurück in Deutschland



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *3DMark Fire Strike (Extreme): Ersten Plätze auf Hwbot zurück in Deutschland*

					Der deutsche Extrem-Übertakter Daniel "Dancop" Schier belegt nun mehr die ersten Plätze für den 3DMark Fire Strike sowie dessen Extreme-Preset unter Verwendung einer Grafikkarte/GPU. Zum Einsatz kam eine Asus Geforce GTX 780 Ti Matrix Platinum Edition, welche auf 1.929/4.200 MHz (GPU/VRAM) übertaktet wurde. Als Rechenherz fungierte ein Core i7-4930K mit 6.179 MHz.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *3DMark Fire Strike (Extreme): Ersten Plätze auf Hwbot zurück in Deutschland*


----------



## Lubke (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: 3DMark Fire Strike (Extreme): Ersten Plätze auf Hwbot zurück in Deutschland*

endlich ein system mit dem man crysis füssig spielen kann 

schönes ding


----------



## GetOutMyWayHoe (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: 3DMark Fire Strike (Extreme): Ersten Plätze auf Hwbot zurück in Deutschland*



Lubke schrieb:


> endlich ein system mit dem man crysis füssig spielen kann
> 
> schönes ding



Grad getestet das. System aber tetris laggt immer noch :/


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: 3DMark Fire Strike (Extreme): Ersten Plätze auf Hwbot zurück in Deutschland*

Sind ja nur 58% mehr Punkte als ich so erreiche... mit der gleichen GPU 

Ernsthaft, ne 780Ti am Rande der 2 GHz zu betreiben ist schon beeindruckend. Was zur Hölle hat die denn an vGPU ertragen?^^
Glückwunsch zum Rekord!


----------



## Dancop (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: 3DMark Fire Strike (Extreme): Ersten Plätze auf Hwbot zurück in Deutschland*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sind ja nur 58% mehr Punkte als ich so erreiche... mit der gleichen GPU
> 
> Ernsthaft, ne 780Ti am Rande der 2 GHz zu betreiben ist schon beeindruckend. Was zur Hölle hat die denn an vGPU ertragen?^^
> Glückwunsch zum Rekord!


 Servus,
Die GPU hat 1,625V abbekommen und die Speicher 1,83V
Das ist bei den Temperaturen alles noch sehr erträglich!
Habe schon andere Karten auf ähnlichem Niveau getestet, die brauchten um die 1,7 und mehr


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: 3DMark Fire Strike (Extreme): Ersten Plätze auf Hwbot zurück in Deutschland*

Danke für die Info!

Ich hatte bei beidem so um die 1,8v geschätzt, dass die GPU bai etwas über 1,6 schon dermaßen geht überrascht mich etwas... habts da etwa zig Karten selektiert (Ironie)?


----------

